# Farmen in der alten Welt oder es lohnt sich DOCH



## mogenar (15. August 2008)

Grüße,

ich möchte hiermit eine Lanze für die "alte Welt" brechen.

mh gestern Abend machte ich mich auf den Weg meinen Bergbauskill zu pushen, also ab nach Silithus...

Nach einer Stunde..mehrere Skillpoints mehr..

Einige Stacks Thorium, Arkankristalle, Haufenweise Runenstoff, Windsteine etc. pp.

Danach ein kurzer Abstecher nach Tyrs Hand (auf der Suche nach der Kreuzfahrerformel) ..

Ne Menge grüner Items und wieder Runenstoff en Masse.

Soll heißen es lohnt sich immernoch dort zu farmen.. zwar keine UR-xxx oder sonst was, aber...

man brauch das Material um zu skillen, speziell für VZ oder Juwe

ca. 300g / Stunde, wenn die Items verkauft werden klingt nett...vorallem hat man absolut seine Ruhe und ist nicht gestört


----------



## Clamev (15. August 2008)

musst du das hier so rumplärren -.-


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

mogenar schrieb:


> Danach ein kurzer Abstecher nach Tyrs Hand (auf der Suche nach der Kreuzfahrerformel) ..
> 
> Ne Menge grüner Items und wieder Runenstoff en Masse.
> 
> ...



Hmh, Tyrs Hand, das wollte ich mir sowieso schon mal angucken, kannst du mal coords posten oder so?


----------



## Kerandos (18. August 2008)

mogenar schrieb:


> ich möchte hiermit eine Lanze für die "alte Welt" brechen.



Die "alte" Welt? Ach komm schon, was kann die schon bieten? Da gibts nur unbedeutende Rohstoffe, die niemand braucht. Das willst Du nicht wirklich, sei ehrlich! Du willst in die Scherbenwelt, wo alle coolen Typen rumhängen. Du willst Urfarmen und die Chance auf epix Worlddrops haben.

Das bissl grünes "unter-60" Zeug das da droppt kann man ja nicht einmal entzaubern, das willst Du nicht. Das bissl Thorium, das man sich mühsam erfarmen und gegen alle levelnden Konkurrenten verteidigen muss ist doch keine Entschädigung für ewiges Reiten durch menschen- (und nachtelfen- und tauren- und...) leere Zonen, wo man noch nichtmal fliegen kann. Nein, das willst Du nicht! Scherbenwelt is cool, alte Welt suckt.

Weitergehen, weitergehen!

Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen!

LG Kerandos


----------



## Xergart (4. September 2008)

psst verrat doch net wo und was man alles in der alten welt farmt,ansonsten werd ich den ganzen "crap" net mehr für so viel gold los^^
mein pala ist jetzt 60 geworden(hat kk und kürschner) und farmt mats,mit meinen 70igern farm ich rezepte und wächtersteine,etc ohne das mir irgendwer in die quere kommt^^,also das ist ein verbotendes thema das man in der alten welt farmen kann ;-)


----------



## Aehzenbaer (4. September 2008)

Xergart schrieb:


> psst verrat doch net wo und was man alles in der alten welt farmt,ansonsten werd ich den ganzen "crap" net mehr für so viel gold los^^
> mein pala ist jetzt 60 geworden(hat kk und kürschner) und farmt mats,mit meinen 70igern farm ich rezepte und wächtersteine,etc ohne das mir irgendwer in die quere kommt^^,also das ist ein verbotendes thema das man in der alten welt farmen kann ;-)



dann push den thread doch nicht wieder hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der ist schön versunken gewesen bevor du hier gepostet hast -.-


----------



## Hellreaper (6. September 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Das bissl grünes "unter-60" Zeug das da droppt kann man ja nicht einmal entzaubern,



scgonma gesehnwas große ewige im ah bringen?


----------



## mookuh (9. September 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Die "alte" Welt? Ach komm schon, was kann die schon bieten? Da gibts nur unbedeutende Rohstoffe, die niemand braucht. Das willst Du nicht wirklich, sei ehrlich! Du willst in die Scherbenwelt, wo alle coolen Typen rumhängen. Du willst Urfarmen und die Chance auf epix Worlddrops haben.
> 
> Das bissl grünes "unter-60" Zeug das da droppt kann man ja nicht einmal entzaubern, das willst Du nicht. Das bissl Thorium, das man sich mühsam erfarmen und gegen alle levelnden Konkurrenten verteidigen muss ist doch keine Entschädigung für ewiges Reiten durch menschen- (und nachtelfen- und tauren- und...) leere Zonen, wo man noch nichtmal fliegen kann. Nein, das willst Du nicht! Scherbenwelt is cool, alte Welt suckt.
> 
> LG Kerandos



also wenn man bedenkt das auf dem server wo ich bin ein 20ger stack thorium zwischen 30g und 40g kostet und ich nach einer stunde farmen 5stacks zusammen hatte gibt das schon ne menge geld... (5 * 30 =150)


----------



## Alpax (17. September 2008)

mogenar schrieb:


> Tyrs Hand ... vorallem hat man absolut seine Ruhe und ist nicht gestört ...




wtf .. bei uns sind immer mindestens 10 lvl70er hordler dauerfarming in Tyrs Hand ...

aber sonst stimmt des .. am besten Geld verdient man bei uns am server mit low-level sachen .. z.B ein Stack Kupfererz kostet bei uns um die 15G oO


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2008)

nur so aber in Tyrs hand dropt kreuzfahrer formel nicht


----------



## Isilrond (18. September 2008)

mhhhh doooch.....


----------



## mookuh (18. September 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> wtf .. bei uns sind immer mindestens 10 lvl70er hordler dauerfarming in Tyrs Hand ...
> 
> aber sonst stimmt des .. am besten Geld verdient man bei uns am server mit low-level sachen .. z.B ein Stack Kupfererz kostet bei uns um die 15G oO


 

15g?? oO
bei uns kostet das höchstens 2 - 3 g


----------



## Vatenkeist (1. Oktober 2008)

hab in den östlichen und westtlichen pestländern so viele kräuter gefarmt das es shcon fast nich zu fassen ist.
arthas tränen/pestblüten/bergsilbersalbei/goldener sansam en masse - alles für kommenden beruf.
positiver nebeneffekt war noch ehrfürchtig bei argentumdämmerung ^^

denke mal ich hab dort mehrere hundert wenn nich tausende gold gespart ^^


----------



## Rankoro (3. Oktober 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> hab in den östlichen und westtlichen pestländern so viele kräuter gefarmt das es shcon fast nich zu fassen ist.
> ...


Je nach Klasse (Level 70) klappt das auch gut mit Ausflügen in Düsterbruch oder Maraudon, aber Maraudon extremst was Kräuter betrifft.

Thema Silithus ist besonders für Kürschner zu empfehlen, die Käferchen da sind bis Kürschnerskill 375 immernoch grün.

Tyrs Hand lohnt sich auch für 16er Taschen (Reiserucksack), Dropprate varriert sehr stark, aber diese 16er Taschen sind wenigstens nicht gebunden beim Anlegen im Gegensatz zu den Netherstofftaschen.

Salve


----------



## norp (6. November 2008)

Dafür kosten Netherstofftaschen weniger als die Hälfte (im allgemeinen um 5-8 auf meinem Realm). Die Kohle für die Taschen hat man schneller mit Erste Hilfe wieder drin als 1 Reiserucksack abzukriegen. Hole pro Woche so 100-200 Stacks Netherstoff für maximal 2g50s aus dem AH und mach damit Gold während ich AFKlo bin. Keine große Sache, aber irgendwie übt genau das einen Reiz auf mich aus - Netherstoff per Stack bis 2g50s MUß ich kaufen. Stoffmäßig ist aber in der Tat Runenstoff der Renner und wie schnell kloppt man die Mobs um...einfach herrlich.


----------



## Dirkster (9. November 2008)

norp schrieb:


> Netherstoff per Stack bis 2g50s MUß ich kaufen.



Wer verkauft denn den Stoff für 2,5g? Als Verband kriegt man für den Stack ja schon 3g beim Händler.


----------



## Der alte hase (9. November 2008)

Dirkster schrieb:


> Wer verkauft denn den Stoff für 2,5g? Als Verband kriegt man für den Stack ja schon 3g beim Händler.


jo das wissen die meisten aber nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

